

TwittX Twitter Desktop Client - jess5623
http://twittx.salonxsoftware.com
This twitter client is absolutly amazing.  It includes all twitters features and search engine as well. It is a must download!!!
======
jdp
It could be the most revolutionary client in the world but I'd never be able
to get over how ugly it is

